# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  وقفة مع الماضي

## سر النجاة

كل الصور من القطيف 


مابين الفترة 1965 إلى 1975 



 












عمال سكيكو 

 



مزارع القطيف 

 



سوق السمك بالقطيف 

 





مصنع المطرود 


 






أحد منكم يعرف كيف كانوا يسووه 



 













همش ,, لبن البودرة 



 








عاشوا والله عاشوا



 





 








 




الله يرحم أيام قبل ,, شوف الربيان ياويلي ويلاه 



6










 







 







 






مكتوب انه هدا موقع بناء جسر ,, ماظنتي جسر تاروت ولاوش رايكم 


 







 



بنات لابسين ثياب العيد سنة 1971 




 

دارين



 
غني عن التعريف




 






سوق السمش , القطيف

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*خيتو الصور* 
*ماتطلع* 

*يسلموااااااااااااااا ننتظر جديدك*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

ما طلعوا الصور عندي

----------


## eman.7

االصور مو موجودة 


يعطيك العافيه


تحياتي

----------


## مضراوي

يسلموا 
بس وين الصور ؟

----------


## dark evil

*ما يطلعوا  * 


*الصور عندي*

----------


## سر النجاة

شاكرة لكم المرور 
سأحاول رفعهم من جديد

----------


## سر النجاة

مزارع القطيف

----------


## سر النجاة

سوق السمك بالقطيفمصنع المطرود

----------


## سر النجاة

لبن البودرة
مختبر الجودة في مصنع المطروود ,, هع

----------


## كتكوتــه

_يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو_
_بس الصور ما تطلع_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما طلعت الصور

----------


## ام الحلوين

يخساااااره 

شوقتينا خيتو الى ريحة الماضي 

ياليث تحاولي مره ثانيه 

يسلموا 

والله يعطيش الف عافيه

----------

